# Friday Pics



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are a few from out New Year's trip to Gold Coast in Queensland Australia.


Driving the Duck 
Dream World 
Warner Brothers Movie World


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

here is a few throwbacks from the seventies, and no, I don't have a tarzan speedo anymore.....least not for public viewing!

Granddaughter on the same JD rider,
Granddaughter trying to fill my boots
Theo checking the wind!
Daughter Melissa, and Grandson Liam at the beach!
How you steer your boat when your steering cable breaks 10 miles from the ramp!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

*My project*

My project...


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I love the one with the GD wearing the boots.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*<<<Friday Pictures>>>*

We scheduled our 1st group ride of the year at Mud Buddys south of Halletsville. Our friends with Xtreme Mud Magazine came out to take pics and do an article in an up coming issue of the magazine. We had a great time. A lot of mud and water in the park. The river was a awesome ride as well. Its a nice small park in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

few more


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

from CS last night


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Al, did they custom build that Duck?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater's doe from last weekend's youth hunt in Harper Tx

Girls night out!! Sister, BFF and ME.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Took my boys to spend the night last weekend on the USS Lexington with their Cub Scout group. We had a blast! I'm so glad I didn't go in the Navy. Too cramped, and way too many stairs!
1. Troop 137
2. My oldest during the flag ceremony
3. My oldest and youngest messing around


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My youngest Daughter got married last Saturday. It was a great time, and I have a great new Son in Law. Life is good !


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

My latest project.for one of my brothers


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

A view from the duck blind. Monday morning on Matagorda Peninsula.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well folks another deer season has passed for the old Elkhunter49 without me filling a tag but I was able to shoot some great shots of bucks from several area ranches and as far as I'm concerned the season was a huge success. I'll try and post a few each Friday in this forum as I'm sure the guys on the hunting forum are tired of looking at my pics. I also had to include a few of my favorite bird shots. Later Taters, Baker


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Galveston ~ 1949. My brother and me with some of our cousins at Grandma's. Notice the sidewalk was oyster shell, as were the streets. 2 & 6 brothers, 3 & 5 sisters, 7 & 8 me and brother. 

Grandma passed away at 104 in 1992 leaving 7 children, 18 gc, 32 ggc, and I have no idea how many gggc.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> My youngest Daughter got married last Saturday. It was a great time, and I have a great new Son in Law. Life is good !


Congrats! Where was the wedding? Nice outdoor scenery.


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

Mount from Houston Safari Club convention last weekend


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Fresh Braid Day on the new Penn Conflict CFT6000. Surf Ready!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Daughter turns 30 today


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Car in Watkins Glen NY walmart parking lot. Fender repair with neon green zip ties!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*COLD*

Way too cold for extreme South Texas norm, this is the temp. right now. Luckily we have heavy cloud cover in the RGV, or we would be below freezing....:texasflag


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Livingston Friday morning 1/24/14.
Just like a kid....she has lost one of her boots.
Two minutes and back inside under the covers. Chihuahuas don't do snow.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Livingston Friday morning 1/24/14.
> Just like a kid....she has lost one of her boots.
> Two minutes and back inside under the covers. Chihuahuas don't do snow.


"Dad I'm not diggin' this!!" Poor thang.. LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat Yet ?*

Snuck in a Plantain n Poached Webble Breakfast

Mystery Meat Manicotti

Roux Base Redfeech Courbuillion

Turkey Quinoa Stuffed Peppers

Blue Corn Meal crusted trout topped with a cardiac lime Beurre Blanc sauce and a side of succotash

Sea Scallop Thermidor n Leek n Potato Ragout

Some Ol Slow Smothered Chicken sided with a blue corn meal bread.
Got me a left handed marriage proposal on this one..lol


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hunt last weekend with brother and cousin.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> My youngest Daughter got married last Saturday. It was a great time, and I have a great new Son in Law. Life is good !
> 
> Congrats Bo ! Fine looking daughter n SIL and a great looking back yard you have.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Ice/rainbow trout fishing....he is growing up fast!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, the wedding was at "Texas Old Town" in Kyle, here's a link.

http://www.texasoldtown.com/


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Climate Change*

Summer can't get here fast enough in Coldspring, TX


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have not put up a pen on Friday in a while. Did this one last week. Turquoise is so hard to work with...scary sharp tools is a must. It came out looking great. Light just dances around inside.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Different angle. I have so much trouble in photos


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Just a few Alaska pics*

Need to go back and get some new pictures. :wink: Fishermen on the Kenai.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

New addition to the family thanks to 2Cooler mstrelectricman. Daughter is happy happy happy!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

finkikin said:


> New addition to the family thanks to 2Cooler mstrelectricman. Daughter is happy happy happy!


I saw the joy in that girl's eyes when she got him in her lap. We are so happy Merle has gone to a good home. God Bless.
Sure do hope the others will find homes as good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> My youngest Daughter got married last Saturday. It was a great time, and I have a great new Son in Law. Life is good !


Congrats breux!

All I can think of is how beautiful and near-sighted her momma must be... :biggrin: :slimer:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Took my daughter on her first duck hunt (she's 4). She was with me when I killed a deer last year, been waiting for this duck hunt.......and it RAINED! We went anyway!

I woke her at 3:30 and got her dressed, then made her sleep during the hour and a half drive.

I did it on a Monday, so she got to cut pk-4 for the day. My wife wanted lots of pics and videos... so we sent updates throughout the morning.

eta......the first four are video clips, just click the picture.

  
  
  

 

A few pics from the day.

1) Before we left home.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Texas Youth Hunting Program - Hixon Ranch Hunt*

We all got to go to the Hixon Ranch for a youth hunt last weekend. I cooked and Chris and Matt did the hunting. All of the kids harvested at least one doe. Several got very nice management bucks. Matt was the only one to get a coyote. He passed on a nice buck to get it. There were two of them stalking a doe and her yearling. He took out the one that he could see.

Chris and Matt in the kitchen
Matt and the coyote
Matt checking out the coyote
Matt and Monica, his guide that morning
Matt in NC with his grandpa's donkey Pete


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Another pic of Matt and the 'yote with "The Rifle". Out past a hundred yards that's a pretty good shot for a kid on a small target that didn't want to stand still but a few seconds at a time.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

cabolew said:


> Car in Watkins Glen NY walmart parking lot. Fender repair with neon green zip ties!


 Indisputable fact: There are ******** all over this great land...funny pic.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

A nice 10 point buckster I shot in 2012' pictured here w/2 of my sons Daniel and Christian....
my avatar buck....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

got to try out my new fly rod monday. Nice day on the water.
Spring time beer!!!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Angler 1 said:


> My project...


Great pictures! When I saw the first picture of the painted Camaro, I said to myself, "looks fantastic, now put some Cragar's on it." Then I scrolled down to the next pics, and there they were. :biggrin: Killer Camaro!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Pedernales Falls State Park Last Weekend With the Scout Troop*

Weather was perfect but the cedar pollen kicked my buxx


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*monday and tuesday this week in the Laguna*

We caught a few good ones and had some great sun rises.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hold'em & Hitt'em BBQ Cook-off*

1. My future ex-husband, Mr. Johnnie Trigg
2. no-go ribs
3. no-go shrimp enchiladas
4. the most comfortable bed in the world - boots slept good


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Toledo Bend snow - today*

A few from the cabin. Some cool scenery on the way up here today.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Friday pics (today's) for Friday's Pics. 

As reported in my redbird thread, I saw a Bald Eagle today!! I've never seen one just fly through the air and land in a tree beside the road and frankly, never thought i would ... but I did!! It was absolutely 2cool!!





We didn't get much ice where I live, just enough to coat the limbs and layer the items off the ground -- sure was pretty. Everything looked wet, but it wasn't. 







And I always post one of my family, so here's Momma teaching Sunday's lesson week before last. We're studying the Book of Proverbs.


----------



## Wooty (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^^^^That's Awesome!!^^^^^^ Nothing like a family Bible study!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Wooty said:


> ^^^^^^That's Awesome!!^^^^^^ Nothing like a family Bible study!


I wouldn't trade if anything! I have a very small family, but all four generations of us have breakfast and Bible study every Sunday morning. Its precious time and my parents insight into God's Word is amazing!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> Al, did they custom build that Duck?


Yeah it's a ground up custom build. Seemed a lot more heavy duty and sea worthy than the duck in Galveston.


----------

